# Dog bit puppy's face, will the fur grow back??



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

My 11 week old puppy was bitten on his face today and it removed some fur on his lip. He is seeing the vet first thing in the morning, but I'm wondering if it will grow back.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

It should.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I would think so. My youngest dog would always try and hyper lick my older male dogs face which would result in the older dog putting the younger males muzzle in his mouth occasionally aggressively. He had a couple spots on his lower muzzle like your dogs. They grew back just fine.


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

That's good to hear, thank you do the piece of mind... I'm scared that it will scar and it
Won't grow back. The bite did draw blood.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It will most likely grow back. My 4 have gotten scrapes and cuts and the hair has returned.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

On black dogs it often grows back white. He may end up with a white spot of fur there.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

His mental scar is what worries me, depending on what happened in details.


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Magwart said:


> On black dogs it often grows back white. He may end up with a white spot of fur there.


In cats it depends on the temperature. Cold weather tends to bring darker colour on (black instead of cream in Siamese, for example). I wonder if its the same with black GSDs...

TS, my dog successfully grew the hair back on multiple occasions. No change in colour, but he is black and tan.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> His mental scar is what worries me, depending on what happened in details.


yeah - no kidding . 
Who bit the dog ?

that is a pretty wide chomp , not just a nip .

you have marks from base of ear (near eye) to lip .

the skull is thin there and you could have had a puncture .

the dog looks worried -- I mean the pup looks worried. 

Pup should be radiating confident mischievous energy .

If there is an older dog in the house then maybe he is cowing this pup.


----------



## ilovemygsd (Feb 28, 2011)

Rocky18! said:


> My 11 week old puppy was bitten on his face today and it removed some fur on his lip. He is seeing the vet first thing in the morning, but I'm wondering if it will grow back.


Your pup is so gorgeous! Sorry about the bite, I am a novice, but I believe the hair will grow back. :x to your furbaby!


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

My other GSD nipped his face. The other mark I have no idea what from. It's actually just the larger white spot close to his mouth. The bite does not cover half that area, he just pulled the hair out.

Mentally he's still happy go lucky. The nip came from my other 2.5 male GSD. He crossed that path of food and nipped at my older males mouth while eating. 

The puppy was seen by a vet and all is well. Just concerned about that hair growing back now.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hopefully you are separating them at mealtimes...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What is his behavior towards the older dog right now? If he is afraid, you may have a future problem growing. A white spot or not should be the least of your concerns.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> What is his behavior towards the older dog right now? If he is afraid, you may have a future problem growing. A white spot or not should be the least of your concerns.


To expand on this, your pup may now grow up to become very dog aggressive.

You need to be aware of this and take precautions, puppy's don't forget and forgive..... as they get older they strike first.


Kim


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My dog Carly was bitten on the muzzle when she was around that age. She raced across the yard and stuck her nose in a run with an adult GSD bitch who bit her. I was worried that it would scar, but it didn't. The bite didn't affect her mentally at all. She was a confident puppy and she's a confident 7 year old. She's not dog aggressive.


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

Of course, always did but he got out of his kennel.



Thecowboysgirl said:


> Hopefully you are separating them at mealtimes...


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

He's fine! He is happy go lucky. They're both playing really well. I have no doubt on his mental stability and aggression. He shows nothing of it. It was mostly like a case of putting the puppy in his place. The puppy has no manners! 

Even after the nip, he was back to trying to get in my older dogs face again. He learned nothing, therefore I have no worries about aggression.





wolfy dog said:


> What is his behaviour towards the older dog right now? If he is afraid, you may have a future problem growing. A white spot or not should be the least of your concerns.


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm aware. But not concerned. He's a puppy, he literally got nipped and was back to jumping in my older gsds face.

They're both playing really well, they can both manage to share a toy with extreme supervision, if he had to have hidden away and trying to not cross paths with my older GSD I'd be worried but it doesn't seem to be a problem and we are socializing him well. 

My older GSD was attacked my a husky when he was a younger puppy in a dog park (obviously we gave up the dog park) but he has no aggression issues. He's actually trained for a therapy dog. He likes his food, not used to other dogs in the house, and the puppy crossed him, he put the puppy in his place. Unfortunately it happens. Puppy is usually in a kennel during mealtimes but he got out. 



Pirates Lair said:


> wolfy dog said:
> 
> 
> > What is his behavior towards the older dog right now? If he is afraid, you may have a future problem growing. A white spot or not should be the least of your concerns.
> ...


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Rocky18! said:


> I'm aware. But not concerned. He's a puppy, he literally got nipped and was back to jumping in my older gsds face.
> 
> They're both playing really well, they can both manage to share a toy with extreme supervision, if he had to have hidden away and trying to not cross paths with my older GSD I'd be worried but it doesn't seem to be a problem and we are socializing him well.
> 
> My older GSD was attacked my a husky when he was a younger puppy in a dog park (obviously we gave up the dog park) but he has no aggression issues. He's actually trained for a therapy dog. He likes his food, not used to other dogs in the house, and the puppy crossed him, he put the puppy in his place. Unfortunately it happens. Puppy is usually in a kennel during mealtimes but he got out.



It looks like your puppy got more than just a nip and what I described is being discussed on another thread;

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...1-month-male-gsd-attacked-neighbours-dog.html

In my experience, a puppy does not forgive and forget, at some point you will observe some kind of negative response as a result of this incident.


Kim


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

All I can do is monitor and socialize him. That link is a bit far fetched from my scenario. 

All I can tell you is that they're fine now. He will be attending puppy socialization classes and training once he receives all his vaccinations.

As for a puppy never forgetting, he may not! Doesn't always mean something will happen. I've contacted my trainer and I also seen the vet who insured me it was most likely from stating dominance and "putting the puppy in his place". These dogs are in my view all times when I'm at home, I can read their facial expressions. They're happy go lucky, it's was a mistake that the puppy tried to take his food while eating. My other GSD did not act out, nor is he aggressive. As I mentioned he's a therapy dog and passed program for this. If anything he needs training on "resource guarding" for his food and toys 



Pirates Lair said:


> Rocky18! said:
> 
> 
> > I'm aware. But not concerned. He's a puppy, he literally got nipped and was back to jumping in my older gsds face.
> ...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Rocky18! said:


> He's fine! He is happy go lucky. They're both playing really well. I have no doubt on his mental stability and aggression. He shows nothing of it. It was mostly like a case of putting the puppy in his place. The puppy has no manners!
> 
> Even after the nip, he was back to trying to get in my older dogs face again. He learned nothing, therefore I have no worries about aggression.


I think that looks hopeful. Just keep the potential for dog aggression in mind and take action as soon as you see the first signs. It is good to have him interact (without the older dog refereeing )with safe social dogs that you have known for a while. But the correction he got from you older dog was way over the top and I would carefully monitor those two, especially when the pup is maturing and not allow rough play.


----------



## Rocky18! (Mar 3, 2016)

I will! Thank you for your advice and concerns.



wolfy dog said:


> Rocky18! said:
> 
> 
> > He's fine! He is happy go lucky. They're both playing really well. I have no doubt on his mental stability and aggression. He shows nothing of it. It was mostly like a case of putting the puppy in his place. The puppy has no manners!
> ...


----------

